# 80mm Case Fan Installation



## ageor21 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, i recently bought a new pc to find it didnt come with front and back fans. I just bought 2x 80mm fans to install and im pretty sure i can figure out screwing them in but, where do i plug it into? 

its a '3 pin' if that helps :S


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Floppy drive connector, match up the colors. You will be only using
3 of the 4 wires. You may need a adapter if you dont have two floppy
power connectors.


----------



## richard2k84 (May 4, 2007)

you will see 3 pin (male) connecters on the motherboard that say Case Fan above them or it says Chassis Fan. Plug them in there. 
You can get molex connectors to plug them into your power supply.


----------

